# *91.193.194.98/invest/ pops up everytime



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey friends this address pops up after some time in my web browser.
**91.193.194.98/invest/* What is this thing and how would I stop it ??


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 27, 2011)

A malware, probably adware, has been running in your system. Use a good antivirus to get rid of it.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ Agree.
An antivirus... maybe... but I think use an Anti-Malware instead.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> but I think use an Anti-Malware instead.


Which one would you suggest??


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

I told you before, i dont use ANY kind of AV or AM. But still if you want a recommendation, you can try Ad-Aware or Avira Antivir

You can try such AV, AM, or Adware from *www.filehippo.com/


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

Just restarted my PC and problem solved don't know how but its gone now. Thanks.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ So, problem just solved. I highly doubt it my friend, that problem is solved.
It may be the quite before the storm...

Well, but if the problem is resolved.. then its cool! Just be vigilant...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

^^  yeah you were right it was quite before the storm now something security software got installed on my personal computer and then a blue screen of death. now I am using net through my mobile today I am going to but a dvd drive and will reinstall the operating system. Lol you were right nothing gets solved automatically when you are using internet.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess a clean install will destroy every malware from the drive. But after installing the OS, dont forget to scan other drives before accessing them.
All de best bro...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Reinstalled and installed comodo firewall and Avast. PC is running fine for now. I did scanned other drives nothing was found except my C++ programs. LOL


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2011)

So it found malware in your C++ Programs?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> So it found malware in your C++ Programs?


Nah man. Its nothing to worry about any anti virus for some weird reason finds some virus in my C++ program executables. I am kinda used to it. Once Avast deleted all my project and I had to make that again that day I cursed antivirus with every line I wrote again. LOL


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2011)

You mean, the AV finds viruses inside the exe's which compiler makes after you Run your C++ program. But couldn't you had made the executables again after re-compiling and running the same .CPP programs again?
I am sure AV's wont delete .CPP programs, cause those are just text files!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> You mean, the AV finds viruses inside the exe's which compiler makes after you Run your C++ program. But couldn't you had made the executables again after re-compiling and running the same .CPP programs again?
> I am sure AV's wont delete .CPP programs, cause those are just text files!


Once it did. Don't know why. Now it doesn't it just deletes the .exe files not the .cpp files.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Nice to know that.. That's some relief!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> ^^ Nice to know that.. That's some relief!!


Yes Indeed. Otherwise who the heck wants to write 200 line coding again and again.


----------

